# What are they?



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Im really thinking about getting into fly fishing and wondering whats the difference in wet and dry flies? and I hear alot about nymphs what are they and what fish are targeted with them?

Thanks


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Dry Fly= surface patterns such as mayfly imititations, used primarily during a hatch. (blue wind dun, blue winged olive) intent is to match the hatch for whatever is popping off that night/morning.

Wet Fly= under surface patterns such as wooly buggers, fished under the surface often swinging or stripping through a piece of water.

Nymph= under surface patterns as well imitating an emerging insect from the larva stage. caddis, stonefly and mafly midges are nymph patterns.

terrestrials= often fished on the surface as well. ants, grasshoppers, crickets are your typical pattern. look along stream banks for surfacing fish during grasshopper periods and you'll do fine.

Rainbows, browns will hit them all. if your in MT probably get into some whitefish also..


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks Madison...good summary, I'll add a couple.

Dry flies, like the Adams and other mayfly imitators use hackling to resist surface tension of the water and float, much like an insect's legs keep it from breaking through the surface.

Other dry flies, like an Elk-wing Caddis, or deer-hair Madam-X are made from floating materials (hollow hairs) and that keeps them on or in the surface.

In the book I recommended (Idiots Guide) you will find answers to all these basic questions, and its a great way to get started.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

hey thanks guys


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Do you know someone in your area who is a fly fisher? If so, get with that person and he or she can show you a variety of flies in the various types. An experienced fly fisher can also help you pick flies for your area, the types of fish you want to pursue, and flies for different seasons.


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

yup good postings guys

nymphs though imitate anything from small aquatic crustaceans to aquatic bug larva. I find using a scud imitator works better in slow moving areas or in lakes over fast moving areas. Same thing with some types of mayfly larva imitators. There are some types of mayfly that you don't see in lakes that you will find in rivers. Though I mainly fish with streamers for fish other then trout, I have had some good luck doing this though.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Madison said:


> Rainbows, browns will hit them all. if your in MT probably get into some whitefish also..


or in alaska, a sheefish!!! :beer:


----------

